
Why Apple’s Critics Are Right This Time - monsieurpng
http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-apples-critics-are-right-this-time-1483900225
======
wineisfine
Sign-in.. no thanks

~~~
grzm
Follow the "web" link under the submission title and then the appropriate link
in the subsequent search results. You may want to use an incognito window.

~~~
blackwellspace
under which submission title? on the journal page or nuzzel page?

~~~
grzm
I'm not sure what you mean by either the "journal" or "nuzzel" page. It's on
the page that lists all of the comments associated with the submission. The
corresponding page for this submission is

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13352129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13352129)

~~~
blackwellspace
thank you so much - i was using an app (nuzzel) to aggregate... and i thought
that's where the "web" link was. didn't look carefully enough @ this page.
gracias!

